# Angeln am Walchsee In Österreich Region Kaiserwinkel



## Fabian14 (2. November 2006)

Hi Angler,

weiss wer was über den Walchsee in Österreich Region Kaiserwinkel.kann ich da am 5November noch auf Hecht schleppen und mir dort ein Boot mieten ?Und weiss wer eine Telefonnummer für tageskarten und Bootsverleih wäre nett wenn wer Antwortet.
Gruß fabi


----------



## Fxxziexxr (2. November 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Walchsee In Österreich Region Kaiserwinkel*

Moin Fabian14,

ob Du da am 5.11. rumschleppen kannst, weiß ich nicht. Hängt ja jedenfalls auch vom Wetter ab. Und zwecks weiterer Info´s mal hier schauen :

Bootsverleih :  http://www.camping-seespitz.at/

Die können Dir auch Info´s zum Angeln geben. Einfach mal ein bißchen auf der Seite rumstöbern. Must Dir die benötigten Info´s auf der Seite selbst suchen, es wäre ein bißchen zuviel, das Ganze in Deinen Thread reinzukopieren......

So, und zu der Region Kaiserwinkel gibt´s hier die Info´s :

http://www.kaiserwinkl.com/

Auch hier einfach mal selbst stöbern, ein bißchen Eigeninitiative kannst Du da schon mal an den Tag
legen....#6

Schöne Grüße Fozziebär

P.S.: falls Du mal wieder ein paar Info´s für z.B. eine Urlaubsreise benötigst, hier ein kleiner Geheimtipp (aber nicht weiterverraten ) : http://www.google.de ;+|thinkerg::q


----------



## Fabian14 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Walchsee In Österreich Region Kaiserwinkel*

Danke für Deine Auskunft Fozziebär

Gruß Fabi#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:


----------

